# Cucumber Skins???



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey everybirdie!!! I was cutting up veggies for the flock, mainly because Perry is molting so bad right now. I read that cucumbers are super good for them, especially during a molt, so I'm like, awesome! My question is, can they have the skin? I mean I would imagine so, but who knows. I'm definitely willing to cut them off, but if the skin is healthy too, then obviously I'll be leaving if on. Thanks for any help!!!*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Kristen! 

From my understanding, cucumbers don't have much of a nutritional value for moulting or non-moulting birds. I believe they are mostly water based, but they can be quite a refreshing treat to give to the budgies on a hot Summer's day.

I don't know about offering the skins, I would be wary of doing so even after carefully washing it. I prefer to peel, same goes for fruit.

The best food to give to moulting birds in my opinion is good protein and this can be found on eggs. I'm a big fan of egg food.
Flax seeds and Niger seeds are great supplements as well.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I love making them egg food too, I just need to get the eggs, lol. That's a shame about it not really helping during a molt. I figured I'd have to peel them, that's ok though, . I was also kind of wondering how I can serve them with them skins trimmed off. Lonny found one person that makes a slit up the middle of a piece of cucumber and pushes it against the bars from the outside for them to snack on, but I'm a bit wary doing this with the skins on. The only thing with that is that I'd be worried that the cucumber would fall off easier because of it being a softer veggie.*


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

I feed my guys the skins, but aluz has a point. It's probably best if you only give them the skin from organic cucumber.

With or without the peel, it's pretty easy to attach cucumber to the cage. I've become a bit of an expert in clipping fruits, veggies, and microgreens to my kiddies' cage. Instead of cutting the cucumber lengthwise, cut it into circles like you would a carrot. Then clip it to the side of the cage with a clothespin or something. Trust me, cucumbers are way easier to clip onto the cage than watermelon and cherries. I should know >_<. Mango is just a mess .


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

greetings oh my those pesky molts lol.they can be very stressful on birds.I think the egg food as well would be better for its molt,but the cucumbers are delicious as well for a snack as aluz has stated.blessings my friend and take care.:green pied:

By the way I know where you coming from lol.Gracie is sheding her feathers like crazy.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I completely agree with Aluz 

Also, the skins of fruits and vegetables, especially pesticide-heavy produce like cucumbers, bell peppers, apples, cherries, strawberries, peaches and grapes are where most potential toxins are located, so if possible, it's always best to peel what you can (unless the produce is grown without pesticides, then you simply wash it and there's no need to peel) and what you can't peel, you should soak it in some diluted white vinegar for a few minutes, then rinse


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh, flaxseeds are good during a moult, especially soaked ones. The have a ton of omega-3, which is great for skin and feathers. They're also high in fat, which also helps to keep their energy up while moulting.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Oh I know all about flax seeds!!! I have a bunch of things to make the egg food, except, you know, the eggs.  I'll get those today.*


----------

